# My boy's first bike



## Cyclist33 (18 Aug 2012)

Well, a landmark day in my life and that of my son, who turned 4 last Sunday. Only have him every other weekend and among his birthday presents, there was a bike. Okay, bought from Asda for fifty quid and badly put together by me, but if it sparks his interest it will lead to bigger and better. The bike is the same colour scheme as my mtb though, and Charlie loves to fit in with gronw-ups and be "one of us" so I had my fingers crossed! He's been saying for months that if I'm a good boy, he'll buy me a bike for my birthday - which is his way, I suppose, of asking for one.

Having wrapped the saddle in matching Ben 10 paper, and kept it separate, I waited till after the cake and candles and most of the other prezzies had been torn open, then I called Charlie over and asked him if he thought Bob and Maggie (my two bikes) were enjoying the party. He chuckled, and then I said "but you haven't got a bike to enjoy the party". To which he replied "I getting one for my birthday if I'm a good boy". So I says "so when's your birthday then?" He thought for a moment, then he said "I had my birthday, but I got not no bike. But it's ok coz I got all my cars, and all my sweets, and all my friends, and all my toys", and with each of these he made a gesture with his arms to the items and people round the room. There wasn't a dry eye in the house!

Then we all went outside to the bit under the stairs where I had hidden his bike under a sheet, and I gave him the saddle, and his little face turned into the sun when he found the bike. And the first thing he did was slot the saddle neatly into the seatpost, and then we pumped up the tyres together, and spent the next hour or so riding round the car park together.

When we went out in the evening, he was really gunning it!

I'm officially a Proud Dad, now!

Stu


----------



## Herr-B (18 Aug 2012)

Oi, stoppit, I'm filling up here!

I'm happy that you can share this passion for bikes with Charlie, I'm even more impressed that he was happy with his lot before the bike. You must definitely be doing something right. 

From dog and bone, using Tapatalk2.


----------



## Octet (18 Aug 2012)

Herr-B said:


> Oi, stoppit, I'm filling up here!
> 
> I'm happy that you can share this passion for bikes with Charlie, I'm even more impressed that he was happy with his lot before the bike. You must definitely be doing something right.
> 
> From dog and bone, using Tapatalk2.


 
I agree, he sounds like an extremely polite young boy who is going to get far in life!


----------

